# Yakima Skybox 16



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Picked this up today at REI. 20% off member sale plus dividend. Great deal. Very nice unit with easy on and off.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> Picked this up today at REI. 20% off member sale plus dividend. Great deal. Very nice unit with easy on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice what cross bars are you using


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

VW base racks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

sayemthree said:


> nice what cross bars are you using


I have the same box, using Thule aero crossbars. Great setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Took my first trip using the box today....27.5 mpg over a ~120 mile trip using ACC with an avg. speed of ~60. Wow...it's very aero I guess! This was with 5 people. VR6 SEL 4Motion.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

KarstGeo said:


> Took my first trip using the box today....27.5 mpg over a ~120 mile trip using ACC with an avg. speed of ~60. Wow...it's very aero I guess! This was with 5 people. VR6 SEL 4Motion.


My tiguan with it gets 20 mpg with it... doing 70 to 75 on the cruise for a cross country trip.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

No clue on capacity...Google. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Sorry about that. Here are the comparison. Skybox looks better and more aerodynamic compared to Urban loader

Yakima Skybox 16 = 453 liters
Urban Loader = 300-500 Liters


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> very nice. What is the volume capacity of the box? Debating between this style or the urban loader. Haven't seen one with an urban loader yet.


The Skybox number is the volume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ChimneyJim said:


> The Skybox number is the volume.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to google in terms of liters and it said 458 liter capacity. Not sure what unit 16 is.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

I understand. Cubic Feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ChimneyJim said:


> I understand. Cubic Feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh got it. ty


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm shocked by your fuel economy, even if it were without the box.

Our Atlas SEL 4Mo is averaging 19-20 in mixed driving at the moment (car has 1500 miles on it so far). Does cruising on the highway uninterupted and using the ACC really benefit the mileage that much? It feels like I'd be lucky to reach 23-24 on the highway, and that's without a roof box.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

I posted this in another thread and on the book of faces. Seems on topic here as well. 
—————————————————
2.0T Road Trip Economy 

I thought some might find this information interesting. 

Just finished 2560 miles from Northern Illinois to Central Florida and return. We had interstate obviously but also several hundred miles of US highway and secondary roads. 

Vehicle was carrying over 1100 lbs of passengers and payload and VW Cross Bars with Yakima Skybox 16 on roof. 

Most interstate was at 74mph. Other roads 5-10 over posted speed. 

Total trip economy was 24.2 mpg. Worst tank was 22.6. Best was 26.9 

Wind had an effect to be sure. One tank the guess-o-meter was reading 28.3 about 1/3 into it but when we turned into the wind we fell to 26 by fill up. 

Guess-o-meter is definitely just a vague reflection on economy and while optimistic it is also not consistent in its error. Any reports not hand calculated are questionable at best. 

Overall very happy with performance. Engine never felt to be straining or lacking in grunt. I noticed the weight when we first left but quickly acclimated to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

23 & 24 on the highway is very do-able.

On a shorter highway trip 150mi (300 round trip) I achieved 26mpg with VR6 FWD with 6 passengers. 75mph max

I started using the auto-stop start...seems to make a difference in city driving. I'm getting 20 or so mpg for my drive to work in stop-n-go (with one highway stretch) (21 today). This maybe due to the lower temperatures too (not 100 anymore).


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Picked this up today at REI. 20% off member sale plus dividend. Great deal. Very nice unit with easy on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any side profile shot of the 16 on the Atlas? Trying to decide if 16 or 18 or Lo models. thanks.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^This is all I have.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is the only photo of I have with the Yakima Showcase 15 Quicksilver. It has no issues with the rear tailgate and I’m using the OEM load bars. 
Sorry about the weird photo dimensions, uploaded from my phone and had to zoom in. If you don't have load bars yet, I wouldn't get the VW OEM ones, they make anything on the bars sit so high up off the roof... looks like a rocket booster on my roof, IMO. 











Sent from my Pocket Computer using Tapatalk


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

knedrgr said:


> Any side profile shot of the 16 on the Atlas? Trying to decide if 16 or 18 or Lo models. thanks.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ToySlacker said:


> Here is the only photo of I have with the Yakima Showcase 15 Quicksilver. It has no issues with the rear tailgate and I’m using the OEM load bars.
> Sorry about the weird photo dimensions, uploaded from my phone and had to zoom in. If you don't have load bars yet, I wouldn't get the VW OEM ones, they make anything on the bars sit so high up off the roof... looks like a rocket booster on my roof, IMO.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! That Showcase does look good on there. Wouldn't mind a lower profile box vs the Skybox 16. 

I'm currently doing some homework for out trip in March. I'm currently leaning toward the OEM bars, due to having the sunroof, and I wouldn't mind being able to open the sunroof w/ the bar and box on.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ChimneyJim said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

knedrgr said:


> Thanks! That Showcase does look good on there. Wouldn't mind a lower profile box vs the Skybox 16.
> 
> I'm currently doing some homework for out trip in March. I'm currently leaning toward the OEM bars, due to having the sunroof, and I wouldn't mind being able to open the sunroof w/ the bar and box on.


I can't speak to clearance issues bars-to-sunroof, but if it still doesn't feel like 21 outside when I leave for the day, perhaps I can snap some photos of the clearance with a ruler. The box isn't on right now, I only put it on for trips, as it's a lot to worry about for parking garages..

I did want the Skybox 20 Originally, but it was too long for my wife's RX, so we got the longest & largest box we could get that would fit on both cars.

And no matter what anyone says, all bars make some wind noise and all boxes decrease MPGs with some noise as well. 

And I'm not sure what your bias is to Yakima over Thule, but I have noticed a lot of Thule boxes on the SUVs in my area and I like how the boxes sort of "sink" over the bars. I think that "looks" a little better IMO, but not sure what your needs/requirements are and if the internal shape won't accommodate your needs. 

hThule Boxes


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

knedrgr said:


> Thanks! That Showcase does look good on there. Wouldn't mind a lower profile box vs the Skybox 16.
> 
> I'm currently doing some homework for out trip in March. I'm currently leaning toward the OEM bars, due to having the sunroof, and I wouldn't mind being able to open the sunroof w/ the bar and box on.


The VW accessory bars, they factored in the opening of the sunroof, which is why they are so tall. On my Tiguan, I can slide open the sunroof with the Skybox 16 with VW Accessory bars.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> The VW accessory bars, they factored in the opening of the sunroof, which is why they are so tall. On my Tiguan, I can slide open the sunroof with the Skybox 16 with VW Accessory bars.


Yup, I figured it as much. Even knowing they are tall, I do like the cleaner look of the capped ends vs having them protrude out longer.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ToySlacker said:


> I can't speak to clearance issues bars-to-sunroof, but if it still doesn't feel like 21 outside when I leave for the day, perhaps I can snap some photos of the clearance with a ruler. The box isn't on right now, I only put it on for trips, as it's a lot to worry about for parking garages..
> 
> I did want the Skybox 20 Originally, but it was too long for my wife's RX, so we got the longest & largest box we could get that would fit on both cars.
> 
> ...


thanks. I'm trying to balance aesthetic vs function (low profile and able to hold needed items). Bottom line, I would like to actually see some boxes up close which would help to determine which size will fit my needs. 

I'm also looking at the Thule boxes. And you're right, I do like how they "sink" into the bars vs sitting over the cross bars.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

knedrgr said:


> thanks. I'm trying to balance aesthetic vs function (low profile and able to hold needed items). Bottom line, I would like to actually see some boxes up close which would help to determine which size will fit my needs.
> 
> I'm also looking at the Thule boxes. And you're right, I do like how they "sink" into the bars vs sitting over the cross bars.


If you have an REI near you, visit them. Then you can see them up close. you'll have to choose between clamp style: Thule's Claw or Yakima Clamp, as well as latch: Thule's Push Button vs Yakima lever.

Also, if you have other accessories, such as bike racks, which may play into the factor, with the number of different keys


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Picked this up today at REI. 20% off member sale plus dividend. Great deal. Very nice unit with easy on and off.


Looks good, and I love your car color! I chose white for safety, and b/c I LOVE the desert (y'know, reflects sunlight -- doesn't get as hot), but my wife wishes we had gotten the blue one. At the time we were buying (June 2017), it was either get the white one, or buy a Toyota Highlander.

We run a skybox as well on old school Yak round crossbars. I also picked up a used Yakima MegaWarrior basket rack (below); it has the same clamps as the Skybox, and it's easy-on/ easy-off. 

I like that VW built steps next to the middle row seats so you can easily access your basket rack/rocket box w/o stepping on the seats. Between the mid row steps, front row floorboards, and standing on the rear tires, it's easy to access your rack storage on the Atlas.

BTW, are you into spelunking?








[/url]Atlas_winter_camp by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The only thing I hated about the Yakima round bars are that the end caps are prone to cracking and every other year, I had to replace them.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*True that*



BsickPassat said:


> The only thing I hated about the Yakima round bars are that the end caps are prone to cracking and every other year, I had to replace them.


Our end caps were old, cracked, and fused to the metal before I installed the rack on the Atlas. I had to actually drill out the center with a wood bit (3/4" I think) to get the old caps off. Kind of a pain...


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

There is quite a bit of clearance with the OEM. First picture is with tilt, second is open, and last is from a few steps back.


.









(Yes I am parked way over the line, I park in Alaska because I don’t trust the people at my work to care about their cars the way I care about mine)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

